# Mantis-or mostefficient



## potter (Oct 20, 2009)

Any recent info on Empire Mantis? Or what is the most efficient propane space heater? Still trying to think about heating a bedroom addition.
Searched Mantis and there was mention of a redesign of it's ugliness. Thought maybe folks in the industry could comment?
Doesn't need to be a fireplace... stove or no flame possible.
Thanks


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 20, 2009)

From what I hear, our dealers that sell the Mantis are very happy with it.  In fact, one of them is from Western NY.  I can find the name for them if you want.  When I was in their shop, they showed me something similar that was less pricey.  Aside from a vent free heater which is almost 100% efficient and can be bought at the Home Deeper for cheeper I think the Mantis may be the tops for efficiency.


----------



## potter (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, I'm east of Buffalo, south of Rochester, west of the Finger Lakes area. Wellsville, Hornell nearby.....
Vent free I'm not interested in, especially for a bedroom....


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 20, 2009)

It was either Fashionable Fireplaces or Fireplace Fashions in Rochester.  I am pretty sure it was the latter.


----------

